# Hottest Leon



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The SEAT Leon FR 2.0 TDI 184 PS: ready to go

Order books open on the hottest new Leon available to date
Awesome pulling power from 2.0 TDI diesel engine: 184 PS and 380 Nm
Rapid 7.5-second sprint to 62 mph, yet returns 67.3 mpg
Zero first year VED, and only £20 annually thereafter
Priced at £22,075 (SC) or £22,375 (five-door)
Generous standard specification, including SEAT Drive Profile, LED tail lights, 17-inch alloy wheels, unique FR styling
Available to test drive mid-July; first deliveries September 2013 
Some say it's the best diesel hot hatch around. We simply know it as the Leon FR 2.0 TDI 184 PS - and it's available to order now.

The SEAT Leon FR 2.0 TDI 184 PS offers true hot hatch performance, yet running costs akin to a supermini, with an official 67.3 mpg* combined fuel consumption rating and CO2 emissions pegged at just 109 g/km*. That means it costs exactly nothing in first year Vehicle Excise Duty (VED), then just £20 per year thereafter. Its BIK rating is only 16%.

The Leon FR 2.0 TDI 184 PS is a tremendous feat of engineering: it is 11.9 mpg more efficient on average than the outgoing Leon Mk II 2.0 TDI 170 PS, while being 0.7 seconds quicker to the 62 mph benchmark. In fact, it offers the very same combined mpg rating as the outgoing Leon 1.6 TDI 105 PS.

Arguably the best quantifiable measure of its performance advantage over its predecessor is its torque figure, which is 30 Nm higher but comes in at the same point in the rev range - just 1,750 rpm, giving the Leon FR 2.0 TDI 184 PS its astonishing flexibility.

For example, compare 380 Nm @ 1,750 rpm to the 370 Nm @ 4,750 of the Porsche Cayman R and it's clear just how much low-end punch this Leon has.

The 2.0-litre TDI engine that powers the Leon is part of the very latest generation of common rail diesel engines from the Volkswagen Group, featuring direct injection and turbocharging. The 184 PS engine comes with Ecomotive Technology as standard, which means it has Start/Stop engine shut-off to preserve fuel when the car is at a standstill and in neutral.










Available with a six-speed manual gearbox only, the Leon FR 2.0 TDI 184 PS costs from just £22,075, making it a true performance bargain - especially considering the standard equipment included with the FR specification level.

Any Leon wearing SEAT's iconic black and red FR badging includes LED tail lights, 17-inch alloy wheels, FR-specific front- and rear bumpers, dark tinted windows, twin chrome exhaust pipes, sports suspension (lowered by 15 mm from standard), dual-zone climate control, front sports seats, SEAT Easy Connect media system including full colour touch screen interface, Bluetooth audio streaming and eight speakers, and SEAT Drive Profile. By altering the throttle management, steering feel and gearbox settings (in DSG-equipped cars) between three modes, SEAT Drive Profile allows significant alteration of the feel of the driving experience.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

£22k ouch.

Impressive figures though, especially you take into account the MPG.


----------

